# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Экс к картинке

## tondoff

Нам было хорошо общаться.
Мы были с ней уже друзьями.
Она решила вдруг расстаться,
Сказав : "Останемся груздями"
26.10.18г.
© Copyright: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], 2018
Свидетельство о публикации №118102600911

----------

